# Other > Off Topic >  Cats or Dogs?

## ronnytedeski

Are you a cat or dog person? And Why?

My simple answer is I'm a cat person because they require almost no maintanence.  Same reason I love my Makerbot printer  :Smile:

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Personally, I have one dog, a four y/o female Boxer.

But, I think that if I was living alone, I would probably not have a pet at all. While I enjoy the companionship that a pet offers, I can be slightly forgetful at times and that would be unfair to any pet that I would have.

----------


## Kingoddball

Dogs....... No contest for me

----------


## Jo1212

Chickens. I like cats, but Chickens, mainly roosters, are awesome!

----------


## DanielNeander

definitely dogs!

----------


## Minni1

I love dogs. It's a love for ages. I've never met any other loyal animal than dogs.

----------


## alanscott68

I love both!

----------


## ggregzy

both! But love dogs much more.

----------


## johnh980

That's a difficult question.

----------


## elizzaparker

I love both dogs and cats,but I love cats more.

----------


## ryanhill68

I love both.

----------


## Emma1

I like dogs only. Cats are annoying to me

----------


## laurenrwn

Cat person, definitely  :Big Grin:

----------


## Axel

What pronoun do you use for an lgbtblm cat or dog.
I need to know because I don't want a visit from the thought police.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Cat person!!!

----------


## leoholmes

Cat.There's just something so nice about a fluffy animal sleeping on top of you in a way that immobilizes you. Also, they are quieter than dogs, cuter than most dogs, and lower-maintenance than dogs.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I do not believe that we choose, I believe the our pets choose us.

----------


## Finacustech

> Are you a cat or dog person? And Why?
> 
> My simple answer is I'm a cat person because they require almost no maintanence.  Same reason I love my Makerbot printer



If you are Dog what could be you? Define your character

----------


## tomasmraz

I love more than dogs.

----------

